# resting HasBean single origin



## dhawk312 (Apr 25, 2014)

What's the recommended resting time for HasBean single origin Brazilian and Columbian beans?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

It'll vary from bean to bean but depends more on how you're planning to use them. Filter/Aeropress/Cafetiere etc. then maybe 2 days (i.e. the day after they arrive). For espresso I usually wait til more like 4 days after roasting. Tend not to need the long rest times that darker roast beans do.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For cafetiere, don't need to rest as all the CO2 will out gas during brewing.


----------



## dhawk312 (Apr 25, 2014)

I tried the Brazilian Espresso Perfetio with 2 days of rest preparing in my French Press. And again today with about 4 days of rest. Didn't have any sweet nutty taste, instead it was more acidic and earthy. My espresso machine will arrive later so I'll try them there and see if they're any better.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Steep longer & finer in the French press. Sweetness takes a while to come out. Easier in a big press, I usually go 49.5g to 900 in a 1l Bodum Brazil, 40 mins, fine drip grind.


----------

